# First Skee!



## Stripers4Life (May 2, 2007)

I finally got one! Magnus and I went to leesville, my first time there, and had an awsome day. 3 on, one boated, and a follow. Also managed to reel in a 20 inch sauger. Any how, the one boated was about 28 inches 9 lbs. A small skee, but a skee none the less. The best thing about it was watching the young skee swim away after a successfull release. We took some pictures, but my camera was set on video, so now I've got a 15 second clip. Does anyone know how to take a frame of the video, capture it, and keep the frame as a picture? I'd like to post the pic. Any info would be great.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Congratulations! However, a 28" muskie does not weigh 9 lbs. That is the best lake in all of Ohio to fish for muskies.

CG


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Congrats on the first one hope you figure out how to post a pic and i know what ya mean by watching her swim away it doesnt feel complete till you get to that part. What did ya catch it on were ya trolling or casting?


----------



## Stripers4Life (May 2, 2007)

trolling, with wiggle warts and sissons. how much does a 28 inch skee weigh? the scale must be broken, or need recallibrating.


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Congrats on your first. You'll never forget it.


----------



## bubba k (Mar 29, 2006)

Stripers4Life said:


> trolling, with wiggle warts and sissons. how much does a 28 inch skee weigh? the scale must be broken, or need recallibrating.


According to the "musky calculator" it's 6.2 lbs....ckeck it out on the below site.

http://muskie.outdoorsfirst.com/weighit.asp


----------



## Stripers4Life (May 2, 2007)

that's good info thanks bk. the scale i used is old......i'll have to check it and see if it's broke. I should probably get a new one. saw a digi rapala at cames that looked nice any recomendations?


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Nice job on your first muskie!!


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

Congrats on the first of many!


Just be prepared to spend $$$ and have many sleepless nights after "The One" breaks your heart. lol


----------



## magnus (Mar 10, 2008)

Here you go Phil


----------



## magnus (Mar 10, 2008)

You can get a better view by clicking on the image. Just got a rough measurement so we could it back in quick. We lost a hog too thought it was a snag at first cuz the singer went off so long with no give, the fish surfaced and got loose. Im replacing the hooks on some my lures. By the way, a company callled "Rock Creek" lures from ebay is a ripoff, bought some cranks similiar to a wiggle or mag wart, and the lips just pull out.


----------



## Mud Puppy (May 25, 2006)

Nice fish and I think that fish is over 6 pounds it has a little gut on it. I'm going to Leesville this thursday for 3 days. My buddy and I both caught our first muskies last year on 8/29 at night is about 10 ft of water on jointed rapalas. Can anyone recommend any hot baits?


----------



## MuskieMan35 (Mar 5, 2008)

Bucktails or topwater at night, remember to do the figure 8


----------



## magnus (Mar 10, 2008)

Are you casting or trolling?


----------



## magnus (Mar 10, 2008)

Hey Steve i know you liked the phrase in the first post here, "A small skee, but a skee none the less".


----------



## Mud Puppy (May 25, 2006)

I going to concentrate at night going 50/50 trolling and casting. Does anyone know where to go to get the moon phase and best times for our area? I found 2 online last night with different opinions on the best times. Thanks for the feedback MuskyMan on topwater. Anyone have luck with Hi Fi Bucktails?


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

Congrats! I've caught one and only one ski, right about that size and will never forget that day for the rest of my life.


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

magnus said:


> Hey Steve i know you liked the phrase in the first post here, "A small skee, but a skee none the less".


A skee is a skee is a skee! lol


----------



## Stripers4Life (May 2, 2007)

mp. I recently downloaded on my phone the espn fishing forcast... as well as weather it had a fish activity chart updated daily. I began comparing this chart to my catch rate, not only with skees, but with smallies, walleyes, and other fish. Magnus will verify that either this thing was totally backwards, it was a scam, or it was complete b.s. . everytime that thing said fishing was at it's peak, it wasnt. I mean I've been fishing since i was a kid and always assumed best fishing morning and evening and it was trying to tell us noon was peak and other odd times.......I have since got rid of it. Now I'm not a skeptic when it comes to moon phase activity, all I'm saying is watch what chart your reading because this one was dead wrong. I mean dead wrong.


----------



## Mud Puppy (May 25, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback for those who did. We managed 2 for 3 on the muskies this weekend at Leesville all coming Friday before the rain and cold from the information. We tried saturday but possibly the colder weather turned them off. I am happy with what we did because the group of 3 that went doesn't have a lot of experience musky fishing. All trolling, 1 on a Lee and 2 on Bulldawgs. No secret baits here.


----------

